# Zippo hand warmers



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Seen these I'm my DU magazine and checked into these on eBay, $13 bucks after shipping and they look and sound great. Says the run off lighter fluid and last like 12 hours on one fill up. Just wondered if anyone else has used these because they would be great for ice fishing


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Jon E Hand Warmers Have been around for ever,and they run or can run off Lighter Fluid .I don't like the Fumes


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I love the smell of those fumes! haha... I have used them in the past, but they do get some kind of film or oily residue on your hands.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

man with your new shanty and new heater you wont need hand warmers. personally its my feet that always get chilled but ive pretty much got that covered now.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Hardwater... my shanty and heater wont help when out bsing with the guys or running tipups lol.... it was just an Idea but sounds like I wont be getting one.... 

Thanks for the heads up guys

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

peon said:


> Hardwater... my shanty and heater wont help when out bsing with the guys or running tipups lol.... it was just an Idea but sounds like I wont be getting one....
> 
> Thanks for the heads up guys
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I don't know what the others don't like about them. The fumes are only around when you first light them and if you keep them in their cloth bag you should not get any "film" on you. I have two fingers on my left hand with no feeling and have to be very careful not to freeze them and these are perfect for that. I keep a couple of these in my pockets often. I think they are great. I would recommend you try them.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I use the charcoal stick handwarmers. One for each pocket. No mess, no fluid, and easy to use.

http://www.brandsonsale.com/sf-000816.html


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

lewzer I tried that kind during duck season but the stick kept going out. whats the trick to keep them going?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Hardwater... my shanty and heater wont help when out bsing with the guys or running tipups lol....


 well for $13 its worth a shot.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> lewzer I tried that kind during duck season but the stick kept going out. whats the trick to keep them going?


Get them well lit with a good orange glow on one side about 1/2 inch long. Then let them sit undisturbed for 5-10 minutes till they warm up.
Don't light them, stick them in your pocket and go.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

This Thread has just jarred an old memory. I had a couple of those when I was younger. Each one came in a Red Felt Bag with a String Closer. I remember that I liked them. My Brother may possess them now. I remember that they were made very well.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

dont do any ice fishing anymore but i was an addict at one time. and use hand and foot warmers for deer hunting, and am thinking about doing the hard water thing this year if i cant get the wife to go to florida to visit my family that lives down there this year.

i,ve tried them all at one time or other. but i just like the little hand warmer packets, that you open up and shake to get them going. i also have a set of insoles for my boots that has a small slot in them for the small toe warmers. took care of my cold feet. i have bad viens in my legs and my feet freeze in cold weather, but with the toe warmers they stay toasty warm. these do cost alittle more than the lighter fluid type hand warmers. but are worth every penny. and theres no oder or residue from them. i use them for deer hunting all the time.
sherman


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I use the charcoal stick hand warmers. No mess, no fluid, and easy to use.

My wife used my game vest as a pattern and sewed up a vest out of black quilted jacket lining material. Two back pockets to keep the kidneys warm, and two in the front with side slits so I could slip my hands under the warmers.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If I'm fishing without the shanty, my handwarmer is a must. With the extreme bad circulation I have, I'd never be able to make it. To me, that handwarmer(the Jon e warmer)is better than sliced bread...won't leave home without it. In fact, having fished the river for the last month, I take it there every trip. And yes, a good 12 hrs or more with the lg type..they have 2 sizes. Kames in NCanton carries them. DO NOT buy their fuel...use coleman lantern fuel...works great and about 1/4 the price! Still don't know what people are talking about with the film? Had mine for yrs and *NEVER *recall any film!!


----------

